# Stocking a 10 Gallon



## AnimalHouse35

Hello!
Recently I was given a common goldfish at a carnival. And I do mean given, not won. He came with this TINY bowl that 1 water bottle could fill up. I decided if he survived 2 nights in that, I'd buy him a good tank.

So I bought a 10 gallon tank with a filter and a plastic plant. But the other night he must have jumped out of his tank and when i saw it was too late.:sad:

So now I have an empty cycled ten gallon tank. Oh and i bought a heater because I know most of the fish I want need one!

So my question is, what are my stocking options?
I really like Mollies, Platies, and Tetras, but can seem to figure out how many can fit in a tank?


----------



## Betta man

Bettas ROCK!!! If you have a heater, tetras would be great! I would get a beautiful male betta, one of the pricey one's and get cardinals... Or bloodfins... If cardinals are too pricey like 4 bucks each, neons do great! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Thank you!

I actually just got back from the pet store with 2 Dalmatian mollies, and 1 black one!

I was interested in a Bette but all of the ones at my pet store just didn't look very vibrant. 

Along with my mollies, could I but in 4 platys?


----------



## fishielover123

I get all my bettas at Petco. They never look vibrant but once you bring them home they will get more color. 
WARNING-your mollies will breed!!! They are livebearers and breed like crazy. Unless you have all males or all females, they will breed. How to tell the difference between a male and female: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/userpix/2862_male1female_1.jpg


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Uh oh…..
From what I can tell I have 2 males and 1 female. Tips please?


----------



## FishBreeding

get rid of a male they will probably start to fight in that size tank and get more females i think the ratio should be 3 females for every male. But with your mollies you could add like 3 platys but then you will have tons of baby fish and you wont know what to do with them.


----------



## fishielover123

You could return or sell the female.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Scratch that, 1 male, 2 females. Should I take the male back and get another female?
And I was under the impression that platys belonged in groups of 6 or more?


----------



## fishielover123

Yes, I would get another female. I wouldnt get more live bearers (platys). I definitely recommend a betta, they are awesome!!!


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Is there anything special I need to now about about Bettas?


----------



## fishielover123

Well first of all they cant have a strong current. What kind of filter do you have? Sometimes you can cover where the water comes out and some filters have different current settings. Sponge filters are the best for bettas.
They cant be with other fish that have long flowing fins because they are fin nippers. 
Some bettas are more aggressive than others.

A great food that I have always fed my bettas is Hikari Betta Bio Gold. All my bettas have loved this. If your betta spits it out, most likely the pellet is too big for him to eat and you have to crush it. Bettas also love live bugs (small enough for them to eat; mosquito larvae, daphnia, brine shrimp, and fruit flies). Freeze dried bloodworms and brine shrimp are always good too.
Remember that bettas need a temperature of about 78-82.
Also, if you want to, you could get a few female bettas (they should always be kept in odd numbers...3, 5, 7 and so on...) instead of a male betta. Most people like male bettas because they are more flashy but females are also pretty and it'd be cool to have 3 different color females.

You can ask me anything else you would like to know. I'd love the help


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Thanks for all that info!
I've got a 10 gallon Tetra Whisper Filter.

Will my Mollys eat the Bettas food or vice versa?


----------



## fishielover123

Probably vice versa. My betta eats so fast its crazy and the betta will probably scare away the mollies from his food anyway. When you feed the mollies you should probably net the betta.
I have a filter similar to that. It has a pretty strong current. I used to use a filter like that for my betta and I covered it with this: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ckP_lDZgng0/S_qBaIyuCeI/AAAAAAAAAoY/akxiYuZV4M4/s1600/abrasive-green.jpg


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Another fish that's caught my eye are the Dwarf Gourmanis. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## hXcChic22

AnimalHouse35 said:


> Another fish that's caught my eye are the Dwarf Gourmanis. Do you know anything about them?


Dwarf Gouramis are fairly peaceful, but not with bettas, as they occupy the same space in the tank and somewhat compete for territory. They can be very nippy sometimes, even the "Honey Sunset" ones. The only gouramis I've kept successfully with a betta are Sparkling Gouramis. We currently have five of them with a betta in a 15 and they all get along great. 

You COULD do the mollies you have now and no more than 2 dwarf gouramis. One might be better... but if you do two of them, add them at the same time to avoid territorial disputes.

And in my experience (this is with EVERY SINGLE betta we've tried to keep in a community tank), you have to worry about other fish being aggressive, not the betta. Bettas like to think that they are big and bad, but usually, all their "chasing" is just show... they rarely connect with faster tankmates. And bettas have long tantalizing fins that other fish just love to nip, plus they are slower moving and can't get away as well when another fish wants to pester them. Male mollies will sometimes see bettas as a threat and attack them, leading to shredded fins. So, if you want to do a betta with other fish, I'd stick to only female mollies and no gouramis.


----------



## Fishy Freak

Or you could have one Dwaf gourami and no betta, not the two together though.


----------



## hXcChic22

You CAN do two or more dwarf gouramis together, as long as they're added around the same time. They are usually not that aggressive as long as they both establish space at once, rather than getting one then adding another in a few weeks. Trust me, I've done it. We had three in a 29 at once and they didn't fight - just liked to poke each other. 

Now, whether you can do them along with the mollies in only a 10 gallon is another story. I think they could get along and not feel too crowded, but it's really a guessing game. Fish have different temperaments just like people. 

But I would not do any more fish than the three mollies you have now and two gouramis.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

I think I'll go with the Gouramis just because I find them way more unique than a betta.
Does it matter what kind I get?


----------



## hXcChic22

AnimalHouse35 said:


> I think I'll go with the Gouramis just because I find them way more unique than a betta.
> Does it matter what kind I get?


Not really... just make sure they're actually dwarves - you don't want the normal sized ones because they can grow quite large and are more aggressive. 

The fire reds, flames, and powder blues all turn out about the same size. Honey sunsets are smaller, and sparkling are the smallest (out of commonly found gouramis, that is.)


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Thanks for all your help! I'm going to wait a few weeks to make sure the Mollies are okay, then I'll be taking a trip to Petco!


----------



## AnimalHouse35

So last night one of my fish died. I think she was sick when I got her since shed been sluggish when I brought her home.

A couple more questions.
1. I've noticed that my water's really cloudy. How can I fix this? I did a 50% water change but that only made it worse. I think it's mainly left over food. Are there any bottom feeders that will clean up the food?

2. My heater doesn't seem to be working! When I put my fish in, it had the green light which means the water temp is good. After I put them in, it was red. It just randomly changes! Oh and I have a tetra heater.


----------



## fishielover123

I [had] a tetra heater. It broke.... The light doesnt turn on anymore and it doesnt heat up. There is a 2 year warranty on them. Do you have a proof of purchase?
edit: You probably have "new tank syndrome". It means the beneficial bacteria hasn't been established yet. You can get some at Petco to help it. Heres the link: http://www.petco.com/product/3263/Aquarium-Products-Freshwater-Biozyme.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## AnimalHouse35

My other fish is thriving though! And the tank has been in use for just over a month?
So I should return my heater? Whats another good cheap heater that works well?


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Sorry for all the questions! I didn't realize how unprepared I was for this!
The tank doesn't have a lid, and I don't really have the need for the hoods with lights.
Would a glass canopy work okay? I just want to make sure the fish don't jump out if I fill the tank more!


----------



## fishielover123

Heres a cheap 10 gallon cover with no light: http://www.petco.com/product/107312...er.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_HoodsLighting
I'd return the heater. Get a fairly expensive heater (around $20). Just remember that you need 50 watts for a 10 gallon and that you get what you pay for.
The questions are no problem! Im glad your asking questions rather than just jumping into it and sticking your mollies in a bowl.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

I paid $25 for the heater I got! It's 50 watt and everything! If I return it how should I go about replacing it? Because I know temp change can be stressful!

Just looked online, I could have gotten that heater for $13! I'm definately returning it and ordering it online! And the 1 plant I have? I bought it for $8 when I could have gotten it for 2! Got that store is a ripoff!

I bought this "canopy": http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3731+3790&pcatid=3790
hopefully that will work!


----------



## fishielover123

I think you should get live plants! You can get the easy to care for plants (java fern, java moss, hornwort) on aquabid. I'd suggest you buy from AquaticMagic. They have 99% customer satisfaction and its free shipping!


----------



## Betta man

GET A BETTA! If you have a filter and heater, then you've got a perfect enviroment for a betta! If you feed them 2-4 different foods, keep the tank heated, and have the perfect amount of current, (if you have a beautiful betta) then the betta will be SO brightly colored! I just feed mine different foods and keep em in warm clean water and they're so beautiful! 25 is good for a heater, at my walmart, they sell some for 2-15 gallons for 10-13 bucks! I have the tetra submersible heater. It has a 2 year warranty and it's small and is automatic. It keeps your tank from 76 to 80 degrees! It keeps my tank at 80! Look for better deals! Petco has a price matching policy that I love! I've gotten some good deals from that one! Bettas are unique! My betta is very unique!


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Not a fan of betta actually! I've had many throughout the years and I just don't think they're the fish for me.
I do have the tetra submersible filter and I hate it and will be returning it for an EHEIM Jager Aquarium Heater ASAP.

FishieLover: I am not one with a green thumb hahah! Every plant I've ever had has died and I doubt a rotting fish in a tank will do it wonders! ^__^


----------



## fishielover123

The 3 I listed really dont need any special care!!! Just put 'em in where you want them and watch them grow


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Do they need a light? Because the light my fish tank gets is just from a lamp!


----------



## fishielover123

Nope, a lamp is fine. Hornwort is the best because it grows rapidly.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Hmmm I'll have to go read up on the care and maintenance but maybe I'll give it a try!


----------



## fishielover123

Hornwort really doesnt need any maintainence. It can be left floating and will grow rapidly. I heard that you should add some fertilizers because they will die in a few months but thats not hard, is it?


----------



## Obsidian

you probably won't need fertilizer if you have a healthy fish tank. There is plenty of waste to feed it.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Hmmm. I've been reading up and it says that HW can grow 3-4 inches a DAY?! Wow. 

Okay, LAST question! Next week when my supplies that I ordered come in, I'll be purchasing 2 more mollies, and 1 Gourami.

But I would also like 1 bottom feeder to clean up the extra food. Could I do 1 Cory in the tank?

Also, with the black and white gravel i have, you can't see my mollies since they're dalmation and black. How could I go about replacing the gravel??

Alright everyone, those are my last questions!


----------



## fishielover123

Cories are schooling fish. Do you still have 3 mollies?? If so, I wouldnt get 2 more. I would instead get a gourami and 2 otos.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

I have 2 mollies one died last week. But with 2 I feel like the smaller one is being picked on alot.

And with the otos, I was actually just looking at them. They seem like alot of work with the algae and everything. According to what I've read they need to constantly be grazing on it! I don't know if I could provide the proper care required!


----------



## AnimalHouse35

What about 2 cories in my tank, with 1 gourami amd 1 more molly?


----------

